# Miami county fishing spots



## Badfish34 (Jun 11, 2018)

New to fishing in the area also no drivers license! Looking for public spots that are close to Piquaish for whatever bites, preferably some type of bass? 

Is the Stillwater around the Covington area any good? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I like the Stillwater river in general. I think you’ll find luck just about any stretch of that river.


----------



## Badfish34 (Jun 11, 2018)

I tried it on Sunday.. it was pretty muddy from all the rain but I did manage to get one smallie of decent size on a meps spinner.. I just started fishing again last summer for the first time in like 15 years.. trying new things and techniques that I never thought of before.. so just looking to broaden my horizons! I had never caught a small mouth until a couple of weeks ago at the auglaize river. 

If you have any other techniques I should look into I would be interested to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Try fishing green pumpkin tubes in that river. Seems to always work. Topwater fishing of course and some pearl white swimbaits on a jighead


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

You can’t go wrong with the mepps spinner...Or a 3 inch curly tail grub… Or a plastic swim bait… Or tubes…


----------



## Badfish34 (Jun 11, 2018)

You guys are a wealth of knowledge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

There is access to stillwater at the 718 bridge with a small parking lot, owens rd (aka lovers lane) between p-hill/covington. Theres echo, swift run and deckers lake by piqua. I believe deckers is now private.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The dam in Troy and its tail waters. Rebel Craw is a pretty decent lure for the river. A Lot of spots between Piqua and Troy. Just fish anywhere along the bike path.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

stillwater is polutted... GMR is way better... fish the GMR Mr. Badfish34


----------



## Gfloridafan93 (Nov 19, 2018)

ruffhunter said:


> There is access to stillwater at the 718 bridge with a small parking lot, owens rd (aka lovers lane) between p-hill/covington. Theres echo, swift run and deckers lake by piqua. I believe deckers is now private.


Any decent bass in echo, swift run, deckers? Looking to catch and release some decent largemouth without driving too far.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Gfloridafan93, Have no idea. Havent fished them since the early 80s as a kid. Stillwater should have some good small mouth.


----------

